

Should Symbian be ashamed of its "new" Symbian OS version (aka Belle)? - eldios

This is not about being the market leader or not. It's only pityful to carbon-copy a succesfull OS like Android only because you're sinking as a rock in Mariana Trench.IMHO Symbian (or Nokia as the main responsible for this) should simply go and hide in a bunker where there's no coverage.What do you think about this? Am I the only one who laughed out as hell and then felt a little offended by the new Nokia/Symbian OS images/videos?BTW I'm an happy Android user.. so I need nothing from Nokia, it's only offensive for every intelligent being in general.
======
cpt1138
I once had the displeasure of trying to program for a Symbian device. I
couldn't believe how difficult it was to just get text to appear on the
screen. Like harkening back to Petzold's HelloWorld. I am paraphrasing but the
documentation said something like "we acknowledge how difficult and complex
these API's are but once you grasp how powerful they are you will learn to
accept it."

~~~
eldios
agree. Also I once worked in a mobile software house where we made a symbian
version of a "secure phone call" software and the guys who were working on it
were literally going nuts thanks to the Symbian SDK&API. Go Android.. as sad
as it sounds, Google (and luckily the community) is our only hope

